# How much should I sell a Yamaha BC3 for?



## azrulsaleh (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi everyone. So I'm moving and am looking to sell a Yamaha BC3 and Midi Solution Breath Controller on Craigslist. The thing is, I don't know how much I should charge for it. What's a reasonable amount I should sell this for?

Any pointers on how to set prices?


----------



## Daryl (Apr 23, 2016)

Well, considering that a TeControl is around £70, and that has more features, I think that anything more than £40, and it wouldn't be worth it. One also has to take into account that it is a discontinued item.


----------



## azrulsaleh (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah thats fair. I'm just curious as how (and why) some items increase in value over time while other depreciate. With the BC3, I'm just not so sure.


----------



## Daryl (Apr 24, 2016)

BC3 is old., outdated technology. not only do most keyboards not have a BC input, but USB is so much easier. The new Breath Controllers are much better than the BC3, so you'll actually be lucky if you get any takers. For something to increase in value it has to have something special about it. There is nothing special that hasn't been superseded with the Yamaha BC3


----------



## FriFlo (Apr 24, 2016)

I am not so sure ... there might be some people with a keyboard with BC in, like a Yamaha DX7, who desperately want it. Just put it on eBay


----------



## azrulsaleh (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah thats why I'm a little confused. Anyways, I did just place it on eBay and I priced it at $50, everything bundled. Let's see how this goes.


----------



## wolf (Apr 25, 2016)

this reminded me that I have a BC3 sitting around as well. to determine a price range I typically go on eBay - advanced search and check "sold listings" - results in this: http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=Yamaha+BC3&_in_kw=1&_ex_kw=&_sacat=0&LH_Sold=1&_udlo=&_udhi=&_samilow=&_samihi=&_sadis=15&_stpos=94591&_sargn=-1&saslc=1&_salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&LH_Complete=1 quite a bit higher than $50


----------



## azrulsaleh (May 1, 2016)

So it has almost been 1 week and my listing on eBay is almost over with a few hours left. http://www.ebay.com/itm/252366862118?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

The fact that it started at $50 and is now $162.50 is quite pleasant. I'm pleased with that.


----------



## FriFlo (May 1, 2016)

azrulsaleh said:


> So it has almost been 1 week and my listing on eBay is almost over with a few hours left. http://www.ebay.com/itm/252366862118?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
> 
> The fact that it started at $50 and is now $162.50 is quite pleasant. I'm pleased with that.


What I told you ...


----------



## Saxer (May 1, 2016)

Add the link to this video... will raise the price:


----------



## azrulsaleh (May 2, 2016)

That video is a good idea. Should've done that but the auction ended already. 

Everything went well though I'm happy to say; payment received, item shipped and all that. So even with the auction starting at $50, it ended at $260.50. That is a success in my book.


----------



## Vision (May 24, 2016)

azrulsaleh said:


> That video is a good idea. Should've done that but the auction ended already.
> 
> Everything went well though I'm happy to say; payment received, item shipped and all that. So even with the auction starting at $50, it ended at $260.50. That is a success in my book.



I'll never sell my bc3... just too old school I guess. Good to know that they are sought after though.


----------



## Beeethoven (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey guys, if anybody knows someone who is looking for a BC3, there’s one on EBay at this moment.


----------

